# Nissan NX1600



## MayGirl (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey all, I'm considering buying a 1992 Nissan NX1600, and Iwas wondering if any of you own them or have ever owned them and have any opinions or thoughts about the car . 
Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

You would like a NX2000 much better(that is if you can find one)

You will still enjoy the 1600 but not as much.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i have an NX2000. The NX1600 is pretty much the same car, with a slower engine. NX1600 only pumps out 110 HP while the NX2000 pumps out 140 HP.


----------



## MayGirl (Jul 11, 2003)

*Another Question*

Have you had any problems with them? If yes, what kinds? 
Yeah, I knew the 2000 would be better, but I've only been able to find a 1600. I'd never really heard of it before. . .so any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

well a 1600 of course would have a ga16de versus a sr20de in nx2000 about a 30 hp differance. If it was me and I had a choice I would definitly go with the 2000. Although the ga will get better gas mileage. 
Also in my "opinion'' I wouldn't get neither one unless it was a 5-speed.
I don't know what kinda of stereotypical problems you would get with a NX that is better anwsered by someone who owns or has owned one.

Personaly I haven't driven the ga sentra either but I absolutly adore my Sr20de se-r 

I would keep my I open for a se-r to.


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

i have an nx 1600 and its the first car ive own. and i think its the best car in the world. before ive only driven american cars so this is a very big improvement. i find them simple and easy to work on. and i think the only major problem u would have is finding body parts. ive spent about 2 thousand dollars (including buying the car)on it so far and i only need to put about 300 more in to it before i can start on getting parts for boost.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

I have a sentra ga16de,same engine on the nx1600,all i have to say is "u wont regret it"!


----------



## TooSlo (Jun 26, 2003)

The NX1600 is a fun car, that's for sure. The only downside is going to be of course the GA16 engine (sorry all you 1600 guys, it's the truth) But the SR20 is just that much better of an engine. A more robust power delivery, plus you get the LSD as well.  The NX2000 also has a slightly larger stock tire size, along with a "sport tuned" suspension. I've been quite satisfied with my baby, but I've only had her for a month.

If you're concerned with drivability and are going to be pushing the car, I'd suggest finding one without T Tops, but if you like the sun, you can't beat the tops. All in all, I would say wait if you possibly can, and try to find something that is REALLY going to work out, is mechanically sound, and has been taken care of since new.

just my $.02

You'll enjoy either car, I would just suggest opening up your search range and trying to find something that you may have to drive up to 200-300 miles to get. (I had to go to Portland from Seattle)


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Watch for rust - check the bottoms of the A-pillars, top of the wheel wells, and the third brake lite apparatus!


----------



## Le_Max (Jan 22, 2003)

yeah, about the bra....
watch the top the strut in the "trunk" (you have to remove the carpet)


----------



## MayGirl (Jul 11, 2003)

*Aftermarket parts*

So, I've been hearing a lot about how hard it is to find aftermarket parts. . . how about fog lights? This one doesn't have em but it needs em.


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

i think most everything from the NX2000 bolts up to it so you could get those fog lights or just go to autozone or walmart and get some.


----------



## MayGirl (Jul 11, 2003)

Ok, I know that the 1600 has a tiny engine, but it's sloooow on the starting line, anybody got an idea as to how I can speed this thing up.


----------



## TooSlo (Jun 26, 2003)

Put in an SR20?

Truthfully there isn't a lot you can do to make the GA16's go all that fast. I have a friend with a B14 Sentra with one and he's done pretty much everything bolt on wise and still puts barely over 100 hp to the ground. Good luck with this though, the eggs are pretty cool cars.


----------



## the don 1600 (Dec 24, 2002)

u could also go boost. with a well built ga on boost who knows who u can beat and what numbers u get. i think ive only heared of about 7 people who have a ga on boost. thats why i want to go boost. to do things most other people dont do.


----------



## TooSlo (Jun 26, 2003)

With the amount of money that you'll spend on a well built turbo system you could import an SR20VE from Japan and pick up a stock SR20 tranny with VLSD and have a stock riding car with 170hp on tap. I've gone the route of turboing N/A cars before and it just turns into a pain and becomes quite unreliable.

Just my $.02 but if you're concerned with performance, I'd stay away from the GA16 from the getgo. Unless you're getting an awesome deal on the car, and can afford to throw some more money at it to make it handle better and get up to speed quicker, you're just starting out in a hole.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I thought SR20VEs had 187hp.


----------



## TooSlo (Jun 26, 2003)

Good call, I was most or less just giving a round number, but that *is* a little more than I thought it was. How quaint.


----------



## MayGirl (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, I know it has 110 horsepower, admittedly not as much as I'm used to. . . my old car had a V6 in it and so it got quite a bit more, and it's definitely got speed, once again, not like my old Shadow which had great accel, it's just slow off the line. . . like you know, I can't get speed right away, I have to chase.


----------



## MayGirl (Jul 11, 2003)

Also, I was wondering, anybody knowof anymore websites about this car besides the british 100nx.com or whatever that one was.


----------



## twitch (May 2, 2003)

Ive got a NX1600, bought it from a friends mom with 43k miles on it, it now has 65k on the odometer and not one single problem. I love the car and I just recently put a ZEX nitrous kit in it for $525. It dropped 1.7 seconds off of my 1/4 mile times. I don't have a good exhaust setup or clutch so I am pretty sure with some more work and money I will be hitting high 14's in the 1/4 mile. 

There are ways to get power from this motor and from my understanding the GA16DE has a forged steel crank and rods so there is some strength to the motor compared to some cast iron parts american cars use. Along with an iron block which can withstand the heat better than the half aluminum half iron SR20 block. Also the GA16DE has VTC, variable timing control (or something like that), which triggers the intake cam. Something the SR20 does not have. Sure the SR20 has a VLSD tranny but for $200+ you can buy a phantom grip LSD to get the traction. Don't get me wrong I would love to do a SR20VE or SR20DET swap but I have chosen my path to stick with the GA and see what I can do with it.

As for NX1600 websites I havn't came across any worth mentioning, but here is a link to help with power gains for the GA. 

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/engine.php?

Good luck and have fun!!


----------

